# Typical "new guy" Question



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

This weekend I fashioned my first rubber band chain from office bands. I used the knotted method. However, I did not taper it. What is the advantage of tapering?


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

The thinner end of the band set is stretched harder, as a result releases more energy into the shot, giving more speed.. in short


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Simply put, faster speeds from the same draw weight.

Check out ZDP's blogs for the technical info as to why.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

There's this post, too. I tried to break it down into simplest terms:
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/12294-why-tapered-bands-are-faster


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

Great responses! I'll check out the blog - Thanks!


----------

